# WMI und Ordnergröße...



## Kipperlenny (22. Juni 2008)

Moin

Ich soll mich für meinen Hiwi Job von heute auf morgen mit WMI auskennen...

Habe jetzt im Internet alles mögliche dazu gelesen (kann ja ein wenig PHP coden) und auch ein wenig verstanden - allerdings bekomme ich es nicht auf die Reihe.

Folgende Anforderungen:
 - Ordnergröße abfragen (von zwei drei verschiedenen Ordnern)
 - Abfragen ob ein Dienst läuft (drei insgesamt)
 - Per Email verschicken und in eine Log Datei schreiben

Das ganze natürlich nur von einem Rechner aus, der die Abfrage bei 100 anderen Rechnern in der Domäne macht.

So, ich erwarte jetzt keinen vollständigen Code von euch, sondern ein paar Hilfestellungen 

Habe mir den WMI Code Generator von MS runtergeladen und ein wenig mit rumgespielt - ich kriege es sogar hin die Größe einer Datei und ihren Namen herauszufinden.
Allerdings bekomme ich es nicht mit Ordnern hin. So geht es ja mit Datein:


```
Set refFile = GetObject("winMgmts:CIM_DataFile.Name='c:\boot.ini'")
'output the file's name and size
Wscript.echo "File name is: " & refFile.Name
Wscript.echo "File size is: " & refFile.FileSize & " bytes"
```

Aber wie mit Ordnern?
Und ich habe es auch geschafft mir eine Liste aller Prozesse anzeigen zu lassen und diese zu stoppen und zu starten - aber das abfragen ob ein bestimmter Dienst läuft ist mir zu hoch...

Und das ganze per E-Mail verschicken O Gott....

Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Habe auch schon die Powershell, aber CMD ging bisher auch.
Habe es bisher mit VBS Scripten gemacht.

lenny

ps: @ mods, ob das hier das richtige Forum ist weiß ich nicht *g*


----------

